# update shots



## BARRAMUNDI (Apr 7, 2011)

These pics are of a few RPM/JAGS that I was showing the wife tonight......Im not much of a photographer but you get the idea.....

Great little snakes that are finally starting to show some colour. Im not pumping them as I am having a tuff time with the rodents at the moment.......

1st. yearling CARAMEL RPM/JAG
2nd. bredli RPM/JAG
3rd. hatchling CARAMEL carpet
4th. unusual looking juvenile WHITE RPM/JAG
5th. CARAMEL RPM/JAG
6th. COASTAL RPM/JAG
7th. 75% GOLD RPM/JAG
8th. 50% GOLD RPM/JAG


----------



## chrisso81 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hubba hubba! Lookin the goods there Barra, it'll be great to see them in a couple of months, although if that juvi colour stuck around it wouldn't be such a bad thing either!


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 7, 2011)

They look stunning  do you breed them?

Ben


----------



## chrisso81 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nah, he's just an avid collector!


----------



## lisa5 (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful snakes! Love the third one and the markings on the second one's head.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Apr 7, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> They look stunning  do you breed them?
> 
> Ben


 
Hi Ben

Yeah these are some that I produced this season.......A bit of a cross section of some I have available........


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 7, 2011)

chrisso81 said:


> Nah, he's just an avid collector!


 
I thought he might of gone on a spending spree.


----------



## Laghairt (Apr 7, 2011)

Very sexy Barra


----------



## Perko (Apr 7, 2011)

Well done. Im having trouble picking a favourite, they are all good looking critters


----------



## sookie (Apr 7, 2011)

Very awesum.pics 3,5 and 8 are freaking sweet as.anyday you wanna have one adopted out....hahahaha.way outta my price for sumthing that different and beautiful.


----------



## zack13 (Apr 7, 2011)

They are awesome. Wanna show off any of those pretty white ones from your website? The adult ones I mean.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 7, 2011)

Love that 5th one.....great snakes


----------



## FusionMorelia (Apr 7, 2011)

what a bloody ripper collection mate, defiantly some keepers there!


----------



## lgotje (Apr 7, 2011)

Mmmm I want some jags now lol


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 8, 2011)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> These pics are of a few RPM/JAGS that I was showing the wife tonight......Im not much of a photographer but you get the idea.....
> 
> Great little snakes that are finally starting to show some colour. Im not pumping them as I am having a tuff time with the rodents at the moment.......
> 
> ...


 
AWESOME RPM/jags 
So much stunning variation in both colour and pattern.
good work Ben 
cheers
Roger


----------



## Daryl_H (Apr 8, 2011)

i am rarely impressed but you have taken the cake.... wow wow wow


----------



## FlashBang (Apr 8, 2011)

You've taken my cake also ben. Good work old son.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Apr 8, 2011)

Some nice work there Ben, well done mate. 

Never been much for Caramels, but you've converted me...No.1 & 5 have some serious eye candy happening there!


----------



## shortstuff61 (Apr 8, 2011)

Cool. Really like the last 4 photos.


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 8, 2011)

Amazing snakes Barra! Very exciting!


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 8, 2011)

I love the one in the 6th picture, great colours and beautiful eyes


----------



## byron_moses (Apr 8, 2011)

alll looking very good there bag head


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Apr 8, 2011)

Sweet thanks everyone, 

just had a friend around to take pics of the available offspring, the old picswill be edited on the site in the next couple of days. So have a look at the new bredli RPM/JAGS and update shots of the GOLD, WHITE and COASTAL RPM/JAGS.........


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 8, 2011)

I like #4.


----------



## Tojo (Apr 8, 2011)

Simply stunning collection Barra!


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 8, 2011)

a few more pics whilst doing some cleaning this morning, enjoy......


----------



## Darkhorse (May 8, 2011)

They are very pretty snakes!!!!


----------



## zuesowns (May 8, 2011)

Barra - what is the snake in pic 2? orangie and black


----------



## 87batesy (May 8, 2011)

Whats number 7 in the latest pic, i hate to pick just one but its a little beauty


----------



## ssssmithy (May 8, 2011)

Very sexy benny boy  ill be getting back into the swing soon and ill be calling dont you worry!
see you soon mate,come for a fish its going off! 
smithy


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 8, 2011)

cheers again guys.......
Pic 2 is a sib from one of the GOLD females x Palmerston
Pic 7 is a 75% GOLD JAG, its from the same clutch as the sib in question above.
Attached is a pic of the mother, the father is a striped palmerston.......

Cheers Smithy, good to hear it, had a good session on the flatties yesterday, 2 over 70cm and 5 others around the 50cm mark.


----------



## Waterrat (May 8, 2011)

Great stuff mate, really nice snakes you must be happy with the results.

PS. Ask Santa to buy you a decent camera. lol


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 8, 2011)

I apologise Michael. 
I look at your pics and feel absolutely embarrassed to post mine. One day I will get around to getting something worth while. But then I need to learn how to use it.......


----------



## Goannas1 (May 8, 2011)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> cheers again guys.......
> Pic 2 is a sib from one of the GOLD females x Palmerston
> Pic 7 is a 75% GOLD JAG, its from the same clutch as the sib in question above.
> Attached is a pic of the mother, the father is a striped palmerston.......
> ...


 
Top stuff Ben,here is a animal from the same clutch as number 7 gives you a idea of what a few sheds can do...


----------



## Banjo (May 8, 2011)

Sweet looking snakes there mate, if you need a home for No.6 in the first lot I would be happy to help out lol.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 8, 2011)

Goannas1 said:


> Top stuff Ben,here is a animal from the same clutch as number 7 gives you a idea of what a few sheds can do...



Holy crap thats starting to look the goods. Its going to be a cracker. Go's to show I need to put a few more sheds on mine before I post anymore pics......



Banjo said:


> Sweet looking snakes there mate, if you need a home for No.6 in the first lot I would be happy to help out lol.


 
Number 6 is a keeper, but there are a few of its clutch mates on the website that are available......Glad you like it.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 8, 2011)

I pick number 3 as my favourite! Just stunning.


----------



## Goannas1 (May 8, 2011)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Holy crap thats starting to look the goods. Its going to be a cracker. Go's to show I need to put a few more sheds on mine before I post anymore pics.......


 Haha she has started to get more and more yellow through in the last two sheds,she is growing like a weed aswell almost 2 foot now! never had a snake grow at the speed that she does...


----------



## 87batesy (May 8, 2011)

Goannas1 said:


> Top stuff Ben,here is a animal from the same clutch as number 7 gives you a idea of what a few sheds can do...


 
Whoa thats awesome  

hey ben, your site doesnt have prices.......... so can you PM me the price of number 7 that is if its for sale


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 8, 2011)

The ones I have posted are either holdbacks or sold and awaiting freight. 

I think I am allowed to quote prices online being a sponsor, mods if thats wrong please feel free to edit my post........
males are $2000
females are $1500
pairs are $3200

We are just about to do a special with the caramel sibs, you can buy any Coastal JAG and for an extra $100 will get you the opposite sex CARAMEL sib. This combo allows you to breed Caramel JAGS, so its a pretty good deal........


----------



## mungus (May 8, 2011)

my girl shed last night.
Just took the photo 10 minutes ago.
sorry its a bit fuzzy.............


----------



## dihsmaj (May 8, 2011)

Number 2 was red... amazing.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 8, 2011)

Here is a couple more, just for the fella who tried to prank call me 1/2 hr ago,lmao........doosh bag......Next time do your research and tell your mates not to laugh in the background.........

1st is a caramel sib that has had 4 sheds now with very few black marks on the whole body
2nd is a WHITE jag
3rd is a coastal jag
4th is a TIGER


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 8, 2011)

Very nice but it's spelt douchebag hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eipper (May 8, 2011)

let me know if you hand re photography mate..nice bloody snakes


----------



## kupper (May 8, 2011)

You should so get yourself some geckos ben ....... Trade ya ? :lol:


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 8, 2011)

cheers Scott, 
still have to catch up for that herp one day, especially now I have a bit more time on my hands after taking a step back from the shop.......pale heads????????



kupper said:


> You should so get yourself some geckos ben ....... Trade ya ? :lol:


 
Geckos are pretty damn cool, I just hate it when the roach's and crickets escape......croaking in the middle of the night from somewhere in the house gives me the $h%@s........

Got any leafies?????


----------



## ssssmithy (May 8, 2011)

im loving the coastal jag B would be sick to see more of that red come out!
, hope to see you soon at the barbie mate talk fish then  you should come wrangle some bullies and tell me where to get these flatties. smit


----------



## JimWetherall (May 11, 2011)

So much variation, beautiful. Really liking the Caramel sib.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 11, 2011)

Thanks again guys,

Jim, 
I think that sib is pretty special, its also pos het for albino so once its big enough I will be putting the het jag over it. Should be some very interesting results from that pairing.

I have a few that are opaque atm, so once they shed I will post up some more pics.....


----------



## JimWetherall (May 11, 2011)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Thanks again guys,
> 
> Jim,
> I think that sib is pretty special, its also pos het for albino so once its big enough I will be putting the het jag over it. Should be some very interesting results from that pairing.
> ...



That should be a great pairing, good luck!


----------



## sookie (May 11, 2011)

Okay i have it all figured out.we rock up outside his house,create a commotion and a few of us will run in and grab what we can.....hahahahahaha.......guerilla style.now Barra if you would just be so kind to give me your address........hahahahahahahahahaha.all are so amazing.are these our homegrown 'exotics'.could you call them that?


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 11, 2011)

I could give you my address but my dogs are not real good with people they dont know, thats a good thing imo.......


----------



## kupper (May 11, 2011)

No leafies ben , not much I can do with them . They only come in camo camo and more camo colors

Nephs on the other hand possibilities are endless


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 12, 2011)

Guess we will have to have a chat at the bbq


----------



## zuesowns (May 12, 2011)

Hey Bara - any update pics of albino jags?


----------



## kupper (May 12, 2011)

Yeah mate  get in early but , I'm making the punch :lol:


----------



## sookie (May 13, 2011)

Didn't mean to offend Barra.please accept apology.It would be a little bit of a journey for me.And i've never stolen anything in my life,couldn't live with myself.(embarrased heaps).
Really do love your collection,very amazing and exotic colourings.Would love to own one but am still learning with just the basic breeds.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 16, 2011)

Sookie
No harm done at all sookie......no need to apologise

I still have to make sure someone is at my house when I go to the mentioned bbq, very paranoid letting anyone know when I am not home....so have to make sure someone will be home when I go......

Zuesowns,

I really lucked out with the ratios this season, succesfully bred het jag to an albino, but not one jag from 11 eggs. $%h% happens........one pos het left from another pairing though, just shed so I will snap a pic of him and some of the poss het holdbacks and post up in the next day or so......


----------



## zuesowns (May 16, 2011)

@Barramundi - oh wow that's crazy!

What was the albino jag on your site? 

You did produce some last season?


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 17, 2011)

The pic on the site is just a really nice albino I use for the albino jag project. I will definitely have albino jags this season, unless I get crappy ratios again.......


----------



## Jewyy95 (May 17, 2011)

Love all your snakes. great collection


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 27, 2011)

time to add some more pics......first are some GOLD JAGS


----------



## blakehose (Jun 27, 2011)

Very impressive Barra.... I need to buy some


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 27, 2011)

CARAMEL and a WHITE

I will be updating the pics on the site soon, along with a site upgrade finally. The available offspring on the site have had another 2 or 3 sloughs and are looking better every week.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 27, 2011)

barra- words can not describe these guys. they are stunning.

Just out of interest, how much does a gold Jag go for?


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 27, 2011)

price varies depending on sex, 1500 for females and 2000 for males, we do better for multiple animals.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 27, 2011)

ooooh, they are just stunning, way out of my price range at the moment.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jun 27, 2011)

Love that caramel mate, nice work.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 27, 2011)

some bredli JAGS.....


----------



## Troy K. (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the bredli jags


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2011)

it would be interesting to see how they progress ...... colour change has the potential to cause eye bleeds I am tipping


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 27, 2011)

The bredli jags really are the ugly ducklings of the jag world. Just look at the available offspring on the site and compare those old pics to these. Huge difference. A few more sheds and their potential should be a fair bit clearer..........


----------



## Troy K. (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is one of the bredli jags I got from barra at the begining of the year. The colours are really starting to come through.


----------



## byron_moses (Jun 28, 2011)

looking good guys ben stunning animals mate


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 28, 2011)

Thats a ripper Troy.
Love the bands from the bredli influence .


Heres the female i got from Ben .


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice roger is it a jungle jag?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes Jason.
She is 75% jungle 25% coastal.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 28, 2011)

geez thats looking good Roger, plenty of size too........How is the striped male coming along???


----------



## kupper (Jun 28, 2011)

you sure you don't want some geckos ben ? :lol:


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 28, 2011)

I keep telling you, leafies, leafies and more leafies and we got a deal...........lol 

Even then I stil dont think I can deal with the damn escaped crickets croaking around the house in the middle of the night. Last time I had gecks I spent an hour one night looking for 1 little croaker in my bedroom, I swore never again...........


----------



## kupper (Jun 28, 2011)

thats why you employ some asian house geckos to clean out the house of any escapees :lol:

cough cough 






just sayin........


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is some more GOLD JAGS (pics 1 and 3)......the middle pic is a WHITE JAG


----------



## kupper (Jun 28, 2011)

1st and 2nd are quiet attractive ..... but I am sure the third will is a sleeper


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 28, 2011)

kupper said:


> 1st and 2nd are quiet attractive ..... but I am sure the third will is a sleeper



Whats a sleeper, Kupper?


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 28, 2011)

pic 2 will be going over the striped jungle female next season, should get some quality reduced pattern JAGS from that pair.......I attached the wrong file twice, please ignore pics of the chondro and striped caramel. The female I am referring to is the striped jungle that will be paired with the WHITE striped JAG.........couldnt delete the other two......

those gecks are pretty hot, I got wild native robusts around that can do the clean up for me.......leafies though, gotta be leafies


----------



## kupper (Jun 28, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Whats a sleeper, Kupper?



not sure if anyone else uses the term .... but to me a sleeper is an animal that doesn't look as good as the rest , BUT
then it colours up and leaves the others for dead


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you! That makes sense! I love all these Jags, they are just stunning.


----------



## kupper (Jun 28, 2011)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> pic 2 will be going over this female next season, should get some quality reduced pattern JAGS from that pair.......
> 
> those gecks are pretty hot, I got wild native robusts around that can do the clean up for me.......leafies though, gotta be leafies



yeah yeah yeah ....



BARRAMUNDI said:


> pic 2 will be going over this female next season, should get some quality reduced pattern JAGS from that pair.......
> 
> those gecks are pretty hot, I got wild native robusts around that can do the clean up for me.......leafies though, gotta be leafies



bit of Jagpondro action mate ?


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 28, 2011)

No I sold that male, had to edit my post as I attached the wrong file twice and dont know how to delete it, where is Colin and his magic touch when you need him.


----------



## kupper (Jun 28, 2011)

press edit and advanced edit ..... and then delete the link that is giving you the irrits

edit button is on the bottom right of the post just incase


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 28, 2011)

still not working, no drama

another pic to get back on topic, coastal JAG


----------



## thals (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing looking animals there Ben!


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 29, 2011)

cheers Thals, it was good to finally meet yourself, Chris and Dan the other week.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jul 14, 2011)

New update pics now up on the website, starting to really show their potential now.....Australian Morelias 

Will add some pics to this thread soon.....


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 17, 2011)

A couple of pics to add to the thread, these are the same snakes featured throughout.......more to add soon,

enjoy


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful Ben, love the first one.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 17, 2011)

couple more GOLDS to add, 

cheers Wayne....


----------



## Deb64 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ummmm Ben... I so NEED the caramel #5 in the pic at the start of the thread..... Beautiful


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 17, 2011)

cheers Deb, that little fella is now in the hands of one of the APS members, hopefully some others will post up some pics of the animals they got from me this season.....would be good to see how they have progressed......


----------



## kupper (Aug 17, 2011)

whack me down for a caramel like that one pictured ben 

and an albino jag if it pops up  


little fella I got from you is powering along , 125 grams as of two nights ago


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 17, 2011)

wow! that second pic in post 96 is incredible!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 18, 2011)

Heres the latest pic of this one produced by Ben .


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks again guys, there are some real cracker JAGS getting about.....

Roger that is looking great, that will start to show some quality colour soon......kick myself every time I look at that snake......

A few more to add.....


----------



## kupper (Aug 21, 2011)

That last one is stunning ben


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 21, 2011)

that one is a cracker roger!


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 21, 2011)

*lol*



BARRAMUNDI said:


> pic 2 will be going over the striped jungle female next season, should get some quality reduced pattern JAGS from that pair.......I attached the wrong file twice, please ignore pics of the chondro and striped caramel. The female I am referring to is the striped jungle that will be paired with the WHITE striped JAG.........couldnt delete the other two......
> 
> are you planning on trying to get some jagprondos Barra?.............:lol:


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 21, 2011)

I was considering it for a while, however I ended up giving my female high contrast chondro to a mate and sold my male. So I guess I wont be doing it now........

This season I am only doing SUPER CARAMEL JAGS, ALBINO JAGS and het ALBINO ALBINO JAGS. I did also put a nice CARAMEL JAG over my JUNGLE JAG, so there will be some interesting results ahead.

I still have various JAGS left and am happy to do some good deals on them, contact me though as alot that are pictured on the site are now sold, I just havnt had the time to pull the pics down yet.......

These are a couple of JAGS with COASTAL/JUNGLE influence, both from the same clutch........Unsure if the second one is a CARAMEL or not, any thoughts?????????


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 21, 2011)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> I was considering it for a while, however I ended up giving my female high contrast chondro to a mate and sold my male. So I guess I wont be doing it now........
> 
> This season I am only doing SUPER CARAMEL JAGS, ALBINO JAGS and het ALBINO ALBINO JAGS. I did also put a nice CARAMEL JAG over my JUNGLE JAG, so there will be some interesting results ahead.
> 
> ...


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 21, 2011)

No I dont really know anyone who is doing it, but I am sure it is being done. Its not so simple though, chondros *tend* to be reproductive at different times than carpets, its not impossible to do, but not as easy as it sounds.........I am sure you will see some available soon, as for price, I would think around the 1500-2000 mark would cover it quite easy.......

Just keep an eye out for them on these type of threads and soon enough you will see some.........

On the note of projects I am pretty keen to see what this pair will throw next season.......hopefully some quality highly reduced pattern JAGS


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 21, 2011)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> No I dont really know anyone who is doing it, but I am sure it is being done. Its not so simple though, chondros *tend* to be reproductive at different times than carpets, its not impossible to do, but not as easy as it sounds.........I am sure you will see some available soon, as for price, I would think around the 1500-2000 mark would cover it quite easy.......
> 
> thanks for that, definetly be looking further into it as well.
> 
> ...



good luck, be sure to post updates on when they lay, hatch, ect......


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Sep 22, 2011)

Heres a pic sent to me of a JAG I sold a few months ago, this fella has been fed a bit more and is showing a fair bit more colour than the ones I still have on the website.

Shows the potential these animals have with a few more sheds.......


----------



## kupper (Sep 22, 2011)

heres some updates for you ben 




on arrival 




about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 22, 2011)

Heres the latest photo of one produced by Ben.


----------



## S&M Morelia (Sep 22, 2011)

Roger, I have a feeling that one is going to be a blinder!!

I'll be looking for a nice 75% Jungle Jag female this coming season.
So if she blinds you mate, just fumble her into a carton and send her my way


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah Rog

that will colour up to be pretty intense.......

I will be taking some new shots for the website in the next few days and updating whats still available. Soon as thats done I will add some more pics to this thread.

Feel free anyone who has bought JAGS from us to add yours to the mix.......


----------



## kupper (Sep 22, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Heres another one produced by Ben.
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTI love this one roger , you scored well !


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 22, 2011)

These guys are awsome I want one. Whats left?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 22, 2011)

Thats a ripper you posted a shot of Ben .
Thanks Chris and Shaun  .
Yes these morphs are hard photograph and show there true colours just like jungles,
but my male is a lot nicer that he looks in the pics showing a light fluro yellow colour.
The female is just as nice but more yellow but the colours wash out in my pics.
Roger


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Sep 22, 2011)

Gibblore,

there is still a few left, I havnt updated the site for over a month, so quite a few that are still pictured are now sold.

If you like the look of the yellow one I posted, go for the animals with the TK codes........


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 22, 2011)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Gibblore,
> 
> there is still a few left, I havnt updated the site for over a month, so quite a few that are still pictured are now sold.
> 
> If you like the look of the yellow one I posted, go for the animals with the TK codes........



Thanks mate I will check them out again


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Sep 22, 2011)

As said earlier feel free to post up any from our lines, really keen to see how some of these are progressing........


----------



## Em1986 (Sep 22, 2011)

BARRAMUNDI, i can't see any of the photos on your website. 
All the ones posted here look amazing, i would love to get one one day


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Sep 23, 2011)

the fella who I am involved with these animals built the site, he has put up some tips to enable you to view the pics, click on 2011 offspring and look for the tips to enable viewing.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 27, 2011)

here is one i got off ben.


----------



## kupper (Sep 27, 2011)

is that the female jason ?


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 27, 2011)

Sure is mate


----------



## kupper (Sep 27, 2011)

that tub would be better used for a jellybean :lol:


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 27, 2011)

haha its very tempting.


----------



## kupper (Sep 27, 2011)

*puts aside another jellybean to be sent to jason R* :lol:


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Oct 28, 2011)

Just letting everyone know that the website has been updated with recent pics and a few holdbacks added to the available section. Just waiting for some of the pics to be emailed through to me and I will add some to the thread. But in the mean time feel free to check out the 2011 offspring section for pics.

Australian Morelias

cheers


----------



## AZsnakes (Oct 30, 2011)

*girl i got from ben*

i got this girl 75% jungle jag off ben at the start of the year thanks ben first pic was when i got her others are her now she just shed 3 days ago thanks ben she is doing well


----------



## ron_peters (Oct 30, 2011)

Barra,

Do you think we will eventually see things like white or gold patternless morelia, all of these animals are 
amazing lookers.

Ron


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Oct 31, 2011)

Az snakes, 
thats an absolute ripper......shows the progression of these morphs from juvies through to yearlings really well. That is gonna be a stunner. Thanks for posting......

Ron
Yeah quite possibly, TIGER JAGS or RP JAGS back crossed to heavy striped carpets will reduce the pattern a bit further again. Its only a matter of time and selective breeding to get results like what you describe. Thats the good thing with these morphs, you can achieve some pretty damn good results in a relatively short time......Exciting stuff


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 31, 2011)

One of Bens


----------



## ron_peters (Oct 31, 2011)

Cheers Barra
Ill start saving now i think haha

ron


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking good rog,

its bloody hard to get the full yellow colouration in the pics. I keep taking pics but the yellow is just so washed out and dull compared to the real thing. 

A mate took some pics for the site and did something with the camera settings and a piece of white paper before he took the shots. This was the only way we could get a true representation of the yellow. I will post up comparisons of his pics and my pics to compare.......


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 1, 2011)

The best way to get good colour is to shoot in low light with a flash.
But take shots at different distances because the flash will wash out colour if to close in some shots .
I just use a 10 mega pixel point and shoot on auto mode.
Take shots at 2 foot , then 3 foot, then 4 foot but zoom in . 
etc and shoot 2 or 3 pics at each distance , .
Hope that helps.
The yellow is not right in my shots but its close in some shots.

The exception is my gold 50/50 jungle female , she just glows at this age,.


----------



## AZsnakes (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice jungle freak I like the strip down the back of yours  how old is your 1


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Nov 1, 2011)

AZsnakes I agree with Ben that is a ripper of a contrast, I wish that we could get some good pics like that, but I am hopeless & have to rely on Paula who helps me when she can(or wants to).

Roger I will have to show her your tips because it can be hard at times to show the true colour of some of these snakes in the photos.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 1, 2011)

AZsnakes said:


> Nice jungle freak I like the strip down the back of yours  how old is your 1



That male is about 11 months old and about 3 foot long.

Ian , also overcast days are good for outside shots using the flash, try in the shade of a tree too.
take lots of pics in different light or shady areas and at diferent distances with flash and without. 
Then you will see the difference in your shots. 
good luck
Roger


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 1, 2011)

They are starting to look good , do they lose color like Jungles when they are older? Or stay bright?


----------



## AZsnakes (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Ian. I'm happy with her getting better every shed I don't have a good cam i just used my iPhone lol

My jag is about the same age I'm feeding her 2 adult mice aweek do u guys think I should up the size yet?


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Nov 1, 2011)

AZsnakes said:


> Thanks Ian. I'm happy with her getting better every shed I don't have a good cam i just used my iPhone lol
> 
> My jag is about the same age I'm feeding her 2 adult mice aweek do u guys think I should up the size yet?



You should be able to tell if it wants more, it will normally come out looking for more once it has eaten what you gave it, if not then it is satisfied. another indication is that it should finish up with a good bulge in its belly.

It looks very advanced, you where saying that it is same age as what???

I just relooked at the photos & what threw me was the last pic as there was no comparison to size. I guess you are saying that it is the same as "Lucky". If so I think that what you are fgeeding it at present is fine. I prefer to change onto rats as soon as I can as they are more available as a bigger food item when they get bigger. 
At present I am feeding "Lucky" two fuzzy to weaner rats or two day or so old chicks every 5 to 7 days.

I have some young BHPs at present that will eat just about anything that I throw at them every 5 to 7 days as they are in thier growing period & I don't want to hold them back by slow feeding & the growth rate on these snakes is astounding.
I reckon they would even attack a full size chook if thrown in, but this would be stupid,LOL.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## AZsnakes (Nov 1, 2011)

Jungle freaks mine is 11 months old like his

I just dont want to under feed or over feed but ya thay leave a nice bump in her


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 1, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> They are starting to look good , do they lose color like Jungles when they are older? Or stay bright?



It depends on the individual.
Some hold colours while others fade a bit.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Nov 1, 2011)

I have kept back a few from the last 2 seasons and too date they are holding their colours really well......Even the original MD JAGS I got from SXR are still looking the goods.

I do however have 1 or 2 from last season which have smudged in the rear third, 

However from what I have seen 95% hold their colours and dont dull drastically. Its early days however most only 3-4 years old.......


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Nov 3, 2011)

"Lucky" is about to shed soon, I will get Paula to take some updated pics when she has said & post here for you guys.
Hopefully we can get some good shots liger Roger said.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 3, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> One of Bens



I love that one Rog/Ben, different with the dorsal stripe and saddles....stunning!


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Nov 8, 2011)

Heres one that I sold earlier in the year, cant remember if I posted it already but saw it in my downloads and thought it would be good to add.......Taken on a iphone apparently


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 8, 2011)

Got to stop looking at this thread I am almost ready to part with some of my leaftails lol


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Nov 8, 2011)

couple more to add up, nice pair of CARAMELS.............


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 8, 2011)

The striped caramel jag is sensational Ben .
The caramel is very nice too.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Nov 8, 2011)

cheers Wayne and Rog, 
Hey Rog, that pair is now available..........(dangling carrot in front of head)

just got some of the pics emailed to me so will add up some pics of the available hatchies soon.......


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Ben,
Mate that super light Caramel is a screamer.
'Lucky' just shed tonight, so I will get Paula to take some pics in the next day or two. Looking good.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 10, 2011)

Another pic of my striped lemon male from Ben .
The colour is washed out in this shot by the flash , but this pic shows him hanging and looking sooo hungry lol.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 10, 2011)

Jungle freak, he is amazing!


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Nov 10, 2011)

Couple more pics of some Jungle JAGS........


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is some updated pics of 'Lucky', she is now approx 10 months of age.
A good comparison in size is the photo of her on my hand, I have an average size hand ( not too small, not too large ) but is a workers hand
and not a hard worker, or an office worker but an everage workers hand.....:lol:

Once again thanks to Ben..

cheers Ian


----------



## chondro09 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Here is a couple from ben and one of my own caramel male ,coastal male and jungle jag girl*


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 29, 2011)

Just put down a deposit on this striped caramel jag male produced by Ben at Australian Morelias
What do you think ?
Roger


----------



## FusionMorelia (Nov 29, 2011)

i think its $$$ very well spent!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Nathan , I agree mate .
Bloody happy as ...


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 29, 2011)

Freak'n WoWza Roger... what I think is that you should give it to me 

Hey Roger, I just noticed that striped caramel your getting is the same one in Barra's post #152 (top of page)? Barra, were do I get one of them dangling carrots from mate...lol?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 30, 2011)

Ha ha ha yer Wayne im a lucky bugger lol...
Cheers mate.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Wayne

yeah Roger has been good to me over the years so I am very happy its going to him. This would probably be the best Caramel produced, I really should keep it but I just cant keep everything. Just too many projects........


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 1, 2011)

Some hot snakes in this thread guys, good work. I reckon we're definitely starting to give those yanks a run for their money when it comes to some top notch jags..

Roger, that striped caramel jag would have to be one of the best morelia combo's I've seen to date. Keep us posted on how it turns out.

Cheers,
Kane


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

My latest addition from Ben .


----------



## aussie-albino (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome Roger you'll do magic things with that one what a score.

cheers
Scott

cheers
Scott



Our two yearling female SXR Jungle RPM/Jags

cheers
Scott


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 1, 2012)

Both are going to be stunners Scott.


----------



## Jarden (Jan 1, 2012)

Put me down for next season barra


----------



## Kyro (Jan 1, 2012)

Jungle_Freak that is the nicest aussie jag I have seen to date, lucky you 
Well done Ben I bet it was hard parting with that


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 2, 2012)

Heres my 75%junglejag female produced by Ben that shed over night and is getting more yellow each shed.


----------



## Jarden (Jan 2, 2012)

#DOPE !!! Awesome looking snake Rodger you lucky bugger !


----------



## aussie-albino (Jan 2, 2012)

Roger that is mad

Scott


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 2, 2012)

Cheers guys.
Close up of my lemon stripey jag..


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jan 3, 2012)

Good to see he has settled in Roger. The stripey jungle jag is looking like it is growing well......and the 75% is colouring bloody nice. 

Geez we are gonna have some cracker morphs in the next generation,


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jan 3, 2012)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Good to see he has settled in Roger. The stripey jungle jag is looking like it is growing well......and the 75% is colouring bloody nice.
> 
> Geez we are gonna have some cracker morphs in the next generation,



Hi Ben, Yes mate this stuff is just getting better.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes Ben and Ian , these morphs are so colour and the patterns are amazing . 
Heres a photo of my caramel coastal to RPM/jag clutch that just hatched out.
Roger


----------



## Marlinman (Jan 5, 2012)

great work love em all


----------



## aussie-albino (Jan 5, 2012)

Some exceptional jags there mate be great to see how they look in 12 months mate congrats.

cheers
Scott


Our male orange pepper or hypo jag

cheers
Scott


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 15, 2012)

That OP looks almost patternless Scott . STUNNING....

Heres a full banded 75% Jungle jag male .


----------



## aussie-albino (Jan 15, 2012)

Fully banded Roger another awesome looker Roger thats mad.

cheers
Scott


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jan 16, 2012)

Rog, I hatched out one last season too, will grab a pic or too and post em up.......


----------



## S&M Morelia (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow Roger your 75's are colouring up very nicely.
if you ever decide to part with that girl let me know 
either that or I could ship up Dr Worm to have a go 

Some amazing looking animals being produced and its a bright future for morphs here in Australia!!
Can't wait to see what the next few seasons bring.


Cheers
Shaun


----------



## lgotje (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone attempting jagpondros?


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Feb 16, 2012)

Finally they are hatching, this project has had me pulling my hair out. The het male JAG successfully bred with a female albino last season, however not one JAG hatched out.

Different story this season with at least 2 ALBINO JAGS out of the egg and it looks like another 2 still in the egg. Great ratio with 10 out of 12 eggs hatching out albinos.


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 16, 2012)

Stunning, Ben! Keep up the good work mate definitely impressing us with your hatchlings. I look forward to your progress shots with the albino jags.


----------



## DanNG (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice work Ben, been looking forward to seeing what you produce this season


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Feb 16, 2012)

We will be updating the site shortly with the 2012 offspring. We will have a variety of CARAMEL JAGS available this season. Some from hypo bredli, bredli diamond cross and 88% Coastal CARAMELS. Obviously Albino JAGS will be for sale aswell...........


----------



## Jarden (Feb 16, 2012)

wow great stuff ben hard works paid of eh ?


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Well done Ben


----------



## lgotje (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice work Ben


----------



## Bryce (Feb 16, 2012)

Great Job Ben


----------



## ssssmithy (Feb 17, 2012)

Well done benny boy!!!good stuff mate look forward to seeing them!
will have a celebratory rum with you soon!


----------



## Colin (Feb 17, 2012)

congrats ben  great stuff mate


----------



## jgjulander (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice job on the albino jags, Ben. There are some killer animals in this thread!
Justin


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, appreciate it, looks like 3 ALBINO JAGS and 1 HET JAG.......

Justin, glad you saw the pics I was about to flick you an email to keep you posted.

The 2 clutchs hatching this morning look bloody cool aswell. CARAMEL JAG X HYPO BREDLI, awesome looking hatchos amongst them. Once theres a few more out I will post up some pics.

Thanks guys, appreciate it, looks like 3 ALBINO JAGS and 1 HET JAG.......

Justin, glad you saw the pics I was about to flick you an email to keep you posted.

The 2 clutchs hatching this morning look bloody cool aswell. CARAMEL JAG X HYPO BREDLI, awesome looking hatchos amongst them. Once theres a few more out I will post up some pics.

Here is a very quick snap of one of the CARAMEL JAG X HYPO BREDLI hatchies, crappy shot but you get the idea of the patterning that has been produced in these. Once they have shed I will post up pics of representative and stand out hatchos for the season.

enjoy


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Mar 2, 2012)

This guy has finally had his first slough, waiting on the other to slough and will add up a pic then.

enjoy

2012 offspring has been added to the site and is now available with our current offer. Basically you can buy a 2012 hatchie and take your pick of a 2011 yearling for half price.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Mar 2, 2012)

It is a pitty i have got no spare money Ben.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Mar 2, 2012)

Couple more CARAMEL JAGS


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Mar 17, 2012)

Couple of CARAMEL hatchos from this season. The animal on the white background is indicative of how these will colour up and is also the father.......


----------



## MR_MRS_Monroe (Mar 17, 2012)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Couple of CARAMEL hatchos from this season. The animal on the white background is indicative of how these will colour up and is also the father.......



How much for caramel hatches man you have sum wicked projects happen ben.. love all the caramels


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply,

The average price for CARAMEL JAGS varies between $1100 and $1700 depending on who has them and what they think theirs are worth.

Our CARAMEL JAGS are ranging in price but average about $1200 inc freight. You also have the option of any yearling that we have in stock for half price. Or simply buy 2 hatchos and get a yearling free.......


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Apr 14, 2012)

A couple update pics of some caramel JAGS and Jungle JAGS......


----------



## Basssman (Apr 15, 2012)

Any more Updated Pics Benny


----------

